# Sold as Protomelas taeniolatus (Tangerine Tiger)



## dark SSide (Feb 12, 2010)

I know it is hard to tell male or female but I will ask anyways. The fish in question is about 4" but is one of the smaller fish in the tank.




























Thank you in advance,

Josh


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

At 4" with no colour, it is highly probable this is a female.


----------



## dark SSide (Feb 12, 2010)

Thats what I thought too, but this guy had absolutely no color as well untill about a month ago and now he is in full color.










and they are almost exactly the same size. Some of the bigger fish in this tank are closer to a foot so hopefully he is just being shy! lol


----------



## noki (Jun 13, 2003)

dark SSide said:


> Thats what I thought too, but this guy had absolutely no color as well untill about a month ago and now he is in full color.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Really, that fish is odd looking.... maybe it is the picture. Maybe hybrid or just older and really chubby.

But yes, a male can be without color for a long time when among other bigger fish.


----------



## ws812 (Apr 17, 2009)

Our male tangerine tiger didn't show any color till just about the 4" mark. we thought it was a female for sure.


----------



## DFishFox (Sep 27, 2011)

Whatever the case its a cool looking fish the way it is..


----------



## dark SSide (Feb 12, 2010)

ws812 said:


> Our male tangerine tiger didn't show any color till just about the 4" mark. we thought it was a female for sure.


do you remember if your fish looked like the first three pictures I posted as a juvenile?


----------

